# Citizen AT4000 - 53L



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

*Citizen AT4000 - 53L*


View Advert


In very good to mint condition




*Advertiser*

BobJ



*Date*

11/11/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

